# Where to buy flies and materials



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I just wanted to update the tiers in the area. Steve at Dizzy Lizzy's has a ton of new tying materials. I was greatly impressed with the selection. Also if you're in Orange Beach Sams one stop is full of flies and the only place remotely close to Pensacola for any information on offshore fly fishing the gentleman who runs that store is a wealth of knowledge. I still haven't been to Church Mouse, but I can say in Pensacola or even east it is worth your time to go to Dizzy's or Sams.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Is Steve stocked more that GBBT now? He is at the end of my street and i prefer to go there instead of breeze if i am not already in the area.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope to stock tying materials in the future. The church mouse/fairhope fly shop in fairhope is a great place and Spencer is a hoot to chat with


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Is Steve stocked more that GBBT now? He is at the end of my street and i prefer to go there instead of breeze if i am not already in the area.-----


He is pretty stocked up and growing he even has the umpqua version of clear cure goo. FYI it works great.


----------

